# Chauvet Foggers



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone have any comments on the new FC-4 remotes that include the continuous fogging button? I am thinking about buying one of the FC-4 remotes for my Chauvet 1700 fogger. Will it actually fog continuously?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

From what I've heard, unless the fogger is designed specifically for continuous fogging, the heater needs some rest time at some point. If you "force" it to operate during this time it will just spit fog juice out all over the place...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I spoke to Chauvet this morning. The FC-4 remote apparently has been re-designed to allow cont. fogging. However, there seem to be two different versions - if you look at the pic on the Chauvet site, it shows that the red button, which used to be "Power" is now the "Continuous Fogging" button. If you look here:
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Chauvet-Timer-Remote-for-F-800-or-F-1000-803050-i1155744.gc
you'll see that there's an extra knob to control the fog output, presumably to allow the machine to run at a reduced rate to prevent reheating cycles. The pic on the Chauvet site doesn't show this knob.
Last year I tried to nail down which of these timers was the "real" one and finally Chauvet said that the FC-4 was not designed for continuous fogging. I'm waiting for a call-back from a Chauvet rep to see what's really happening with this. More to come...


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Bad News*

Well, I just got off the phone with Chauvet and they told me that the FC-4 does NOT allow for continuous fogging. The tech stated that none of their foggers were capable of continuous fogging. Bummer.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, they still don't know their arse from a warm rock out there at Chauvet. I called back after not hearing anything from them, and was told by one guy that the FC-4 does control the pump speed to allow continuous fog, and the other guy said no way. Neither of them could explain the pic of the FC-4 with the cont. fog button/knob. Apparently there are three different pix of the FC-4 floating around the Web.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, i am disappointed. I may have to purchase an Antari Z-1200II. Even on Antari's website as well as in the manual, it says its capable of continuous fogging.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am going to have to check mine I havent used it yet ..
just to see what it says.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

There is the VEI 945C - 1000 watts, new this year.
We carry it at a very affordable price.
Also, the V950, will run continuous as well 1400 watts

I just updated my PO to them this morning, but I am sure I can tack onto it, maybe for the next 2 days without being run our of my allotment (they have a new container arriving next Monday)


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was looking at the continuous foggers over at American DJ but it seems those models have been discontinued. The only one in my budget that I'm seeing out there right now is the Eliminator Lighting Medium Application E-119, 700W, 3500 CFM, available through Target online. Right now marked down from $50 to $42.50. It doesn't have a feed tube which I wish it did. It doesn't say if a timer remote is an option. What to do, what to do?


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Purchased 2 of the chauvet 1700 and they recycle no matter how low the settings are.
I thought the only way to get continuous fog is that the fogger has to be designed that way?


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

Well that sucks. I just for some links to the FC-4 with the continuous button and knob and got all excited.

I guess I'll give them a call on Monday just for giggles.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I talked to Chauvet this morning. The Hurricane 1250 is not capable of continuous fogging. The continuous button on the new FC-4 is basically a non-momentary manual button. You can control the pump speed with the output knob but it won't help with heater run and recycle times.

It was too good to be true!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Shameless plug - I have (2) 945c continuous fog machines in stock (VEI)


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Broken fog machine might be worth money!*

Hey haunters, if anyone has any fog machines that heat up but the pump is shot on them I might be interested in buying them.
Im only interested in non working fog machines that are over 1000watts and the heater heats up.
If you have em laying around let me know.
No rusted or scaled machines, it actually needs to look somewhat decent.
My email addy is [email protected].
You must be able to send me a few pics of the machine first. 
I have no problem with doing paypal.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Wazzzuuupp!*



Gory Corey said:


> Shameless plug - I have (2) 945c continuous fog machines in stock (VEI)


Hey Cory you got any broken foggers over 1000 watts sitting around that still have good heaters.

Mike


----------

